# MARINONI



## Deejay (May 12, 2020)

I'm thinking of selling my MARINONI which I've had for a while, but hoping some people with more knowledge can tell me what it's worth. I don't know when it was made but it has a 56 cm Columbus frame, 700C Wolber alloy wheels, 7-speed Sachs-Maillard freewheel, 2-speed alloy chainset and Shimano 600 derailleurs and brakes. The blue/green paintwork is almost perfect. What's it worth?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 12, 2020)

might contact @petritl - ask Tad to find out what Ed paid for his








						'88 Marinoni | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

In case you don't read What Bike did You Ride Today? I reposted Ed's beauty Marinoni with first-gen Campy Chorus ('88) Italian tubing, Italian components, if the oak leaf doesn't give it away, the bike was made in Quebec.   Maybe @Brian R. can give us some company history.   I won the sprint to...




					thecabe.com


----------



## juvela (May 12, 2020)

-----

wrt dating -

appears early to mid 1980's

you will be able to get some specific date codes from the bicycle's Shimano fittings

this page explains how to read the date markings -





__





						Account Suspended
					





					www.vintage-trek.com
				





-----


----------



## Brian R. (May 13, 2020)

I paid $600 CDN for mine, from an ad in Kijiji. His asking price was $650. The serial number starts with 90 which makes me wonder if it was made in 1990. The decals are similar to yours. I would pay $600 for yours and sell mine possibly.


----------



## Deejay (May 14, 2020)

Hi Brian, You don't say whether you bought yours as it is in the photo, but I think mine is quite a bit cleaner. On the other hand mine is missing the original seat and seat post. I think we're on the same page as to what it's worth. If you could send me your email address, I could send you more photos. Cheers, Dave


----------



## Deejay (May 14, 2020)

I found what might be a serial number under the BB. It looks like 555DD.


----------

